# Iranian Consulate, Altrincham - March 08



## ThenewMendoza

Visited with Romanian1.

R1 mentioned this place to me a while back and I was certainly interested, it's not everyday you get to explore a foreign country that is right on your doorstep!!

I've driven past this house a few times recently but never put two and two together and realised it was empty and entirely doable.

At the end of the day, it's a house, but some of the stuff the Iranians have left lying about is unreal, we found all manner of literature, including an autobiography of the Ayotollah Khomeni, and a HUGE amount of applications for either passports or visas (my Arabic is a little rusty so can't quite tell, anyone? lol).

Anyhoo, here are the pics...







A sundial, sadly, not much sun today...






This chap seemed popular...














































This was the master bedroom, sadly the ambassador wasn't spoiling us with Ferrero Roche...






Passport or visa applications, hundreds of them....






I liked it, we actually discussed changing the locks and squatting in the place, it's great!! lol

TnM


----------



## Reaperman

Hell I'd definitely live there, not sure about the Iranian decor though.


----------



## smileysal

What a beautiful house, with some gorgeous panelling and oak doors and surrounds. That kitchen was a shock, was expecting something old worldly, not one that looks as bad as mine lol. 

the wallpaper leaves a lot to be desired lol, but love the fireplace etc. The outside is gorgeous.

Can't believe they've left all those visa and passport documents and pictures. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Richard Davies

I was passing thorugh Altrincham today, which is very rare for me to do so.

That decor & TVs look very early 1980s.

I guess the Iranian consular corps left too quickly to run those applications through a shredder.


----------



## Foxylady

Great house. Wonder why they left? And more importantly, why they left all those applications.
Def make a great squat! 

Cheers for that.


----------



## smileysal

hehehe we could have it as the DP squat lol. 

Ill get my coat


----------



## Ratters

the place looks lovely from the outside & that fireplace is great


----------



## mr_bones

Really amazing looking place. A bit creepy seeing all the Iranian photographs and religious chants. 

Looks like a good explore


----------



## DarkShadow

What an excellent explore and would make a fantastic squat. When I was at Uni in London we squatted the old residence for the Bishop of London in Hampstead and were there for nearly three years before they got us out. I suppose if there were squatters in there it would be down to the landlord to get you out and if the landlord were the government of Iran then where are they to do that? Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## BigDvr6

amazing place, and what a waste of a good size house


----------



## chelle

Lovely looking house...did you place the tv`s together or were they already like that?Fireplace looks a tad out of stylee for the overall design of the house.
regards
Stu


----------



## ThenewMendoza

chelle said:


> Lovely looking house...did you place the tv`s together or were they already like that?Fireplace looks a tad out of stylee for the overall design of the house.
> regards
> Stu



The TVs hung around in pairs, safety in numbers thing I think. Thanks for the comments.

TnM


----------



## wolfism

It's certainly an unusual one - presumably you swept it for bugging devices while you were there?  Good report, and slightly eerie seeing all those passport photos of the unsuspecting…


----------



## Indefatigable

Stunning exterior on that building! It's screaming out for a Victorian style re-build.

Nice explore.


----------



## King Al

excellent report TNM, that fire place is great. do you know why the left/ whats going to happen to the building?


----------



## UrbanX

What an amazing building! Cant believe they left all of the applications there, I thought they were a security concious nation! Did'nt you expect the SAS to came swinging in therough the windows?!


----------



## DJhooker

Excellent find!


----------



## ThenewMendoza

King Al said:


> excellent report TNM, that fire place is great. do you know why the left/ whats going to happen to the building?



The house is actually split in two, although there are connecting doorways. Until recently there was an Iranian family living in what would have been the servants quarters. The house we 'think' is owned by the National Trust (lots of other properties in the area are) who have just erected a new front fence and gate. The grounds are quite well looked after too.

The house is actually in quite a poor state with lots of damp and holes in the roof.

As to why the Iranians no longer use it is open to speculation, although there was a huge raid on the house in either the late 80s or early 90s, but we can't remember why, possibly terrorism related, or I might have just made that up. 

TnM


----------



## romanian1

Its certainly an odd one, but an interesting explore nevertheless.


----------



## King Al

ThenewMendoza said:


> The house is actually split in two, although there are connecting doorways...



Cheers for the extra info TnM


----------



## no1rich

Great place to find. Looks like a timewarp inside with that 80's kitchen and old t.v's.. Great Photo's chaps


----------



## Midnight

Werent there a shooting or something outside it?? brilliant pics though mate... top job?


----------



## DPW2008

Nice place - looks liveable still too! Looks historic too.


----------



## halo iz da shiz

I'd absolutely love to visit here, if it's in Altrincham thats right on my doorstep too! Just looking at this one gives me the creeps though, it looks like somebody is still living here, you can almost imagine somebody being there watching you.


----------



## **Mudlark**

would be a total shame to see that place rot away like so many others, 
lets hope the national trust DO own it and hopefully it can be saved!

top explore!!!!!!


----------



## murder

Look like a great place. did you see the cheap £20 b&q door with the label still on the edge next to the fireplace. why would hang a door that crap next to a fireplace like that? some people. The 1970's kicthen is great too lol


----------



## smileysal

halo iz da shiz said:


> if it's in Altrincham thats right on my doorstep too!



erm, it says in the title its in Altrincham, so i guess it's in Altrincham.    ll Welcome to derelict Places btw.

 Sal


----------



## romanian1

smileysal said:


> erm, it says in the title its in Altrincham, so i guess it's in Altrincham.    ll Welcome to derelict Places btw.
> 
> Sal



Technically its either Bowdon or Dunham massey sal, dependent on whether you go by nearest village or local council ward, the nearest town however is altrincham.


----------



## smileysal

Cheers R1, 

 Sal


----------

